# Training after inguinal hernia surgery



## thegodofwisdom666 (Apr 18, 2021)

Well I've been training for a few weeks after the surgery started off super light weight with volume high sets and reps.
 I gradually started adding more weight not much....
 Now this past week I feel a little pain in the surgery area.... FML...
 I don't see in signs of a tear or a lump. I got the mesh put in.
 I'm at the gym now. Instead of training for 3 hours I'll probably do just a hour of high reps low weights.
 I'll go to the doctor next month to ask them what they think. Or should I just go ASAP???
 Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Gabriel (Apr 18, 2021)

Hopefully mesh was put on both sides..had that procedure done yrs ago..after about a wk or so I went back to the gym..but not full blast..just take it slow..and safe Brother..


----------



## thegodofwisdom666 (Apr 18, 2021)

They only put the mesh on the right side where I pulled it at. The gym is my church training is my religion.
 It's just depressing too be totally honest man. I'll take the advice. Thank you very much.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 18, 2021)

been there, done that. just go slow man.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 19, 2021)

Go easy.  Wouldn’t hurt to call your doc before your followup.


----------

